# [SOLVED] Network card or network driver causing BSOD



## Ravenclaw

Hi so recently ive been having tons of problems with my computer frequently BSODing its getting really really annoying, im sorta scared to use the internet on my computer when i don't have to because it causes my computer to bluescreen, typically it happens when im on the internet and it usually says Process has locked pages. I checked out the Memory.dmp and it always says the same thing which is this. 
Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 76, {1, fffffa80056cc5b8, 40, fffffa80039e4800}

*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for L1E62x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MpFilter.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip!TcpCompleteTcbSend+40 )

Followup: MachineOwner

I checked what it said when u got this type of error and it told me it was probably a network adapter error, so i went on Asus and made sure to download the correct driver and reinstalled, the problem persisted, ive tried a couple drivers from their website and it keeps happening. My computer was built buy me and it has an Asus M4A78T-E mobo, 4gbs of Mushkin Silverline 1333mhx ddr3 ram, an xfx ati radeon hd 5770 1gb DDR5 VRAM graphics card, and a AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition processor(3.2ghz). Device manager says this is the network card(built into the mobo) Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller
and ive been having persistent problems with it lately Currently installed driver is 1.0.0.18, ive already tried their 1.0.045(beta) driver and that didnt help either and the generic driver windows installs doesn't either. Also i am running Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit. Thanks for any help!


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: Network card or network driver causing BSOD*

Take a look at the following link and post the log files required.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: Network card or network driver causing BSOD*

run chkdsk /f on the drive to make sure its good and has no corruption. You can place files all day on the disk but is the foundation is bad they will fail to load properly.


----------



## Ravenclaw

*Re: Network card or network driver causing BSOD*

These are the requested posting files for BSOD. Thanks the system health report and all other files are in the same zip


----------



## reventon

*Re: Network card or network driver causing BSOD*

Hi,

I would suggest uninstalling K9 parental web filter. It's driver is listed in a few of the dumps and it could well be the cause for all.

If that doesn't work, also uninstall Norton:


> Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Boot into SAFEMODE - NO Networking. Tap F8 key during boot-up. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator.
> 
> When complete - re-boot.
> 
> NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe
> 
> Install MS Security Essentials --> Microsoft Security Essentials - Free Antivirus for Windows
> 
> Then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings -
> START -> type *cmd.exe* -> right-click -> run as administrator -> type *netsh advfirewall reset* press enter


BSOD SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Dec 10 10:36:26.226 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:16.444
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`056cc5b8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e4800
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Dec 10 10:27:38.312 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:23.530
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03189aa0 fffff880`0c02dae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec  9 14:57:01.305 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:10.162
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03135aa0 fffff880`0a6a1ae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec  9 14:51:18.484 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:20:04.341
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0924b9b8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039eafb0
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec  9 11:30:37.736 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:08:26.578
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16+0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!ExpInterlockedPopEntrySListFault16+0
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`02cd5b65 fffff880`0acbcde0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec  9 07:53:52.218 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:34.075
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`0312baa0 fffff880`0c8bcae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec  9 07:51:47.587 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:56.805
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`086608b8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e8800
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec  9 07:45:00.512 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:02.730
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03123aa0 fffff880`0a7ebae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Dec  9 07:40:29.081 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:13:44.923
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`089c59b8 00000000`00000140 fffffa80`039ed800
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  8 10:50:15.429 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:07.270
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`08695eb8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e4800
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  8 10:32:33.835 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:37.053
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`0317baa0 fffff880`0c4f1ae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  8 10:22:56.053 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:07.895
Probably caused by : BS_DEF.sys ( BS_DEF+2298 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  IKernel.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_BS_DEF+2298
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0cc99298 fffff880`0387bf40 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  8 10:18:11.579 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:37.796
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04cc5f68 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e5800
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Dec  5 16:13:36.229 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:42.447
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05c0f580 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e4860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Dec  5 16:10:21.315 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:19.173
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03127aa0 fffff880`0c350ae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Dec  5 15:53:30.851 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:25.068
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`052bd378 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e4860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Mon Dec  5 15:49:32.951 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:31:34.168
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0978feb8 00000000`00000300 fffffa80`039ed860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 16:36:58.897 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:52.754
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03125aa0 fffff880`09b3bae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 16:31:32.238 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:53.095
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`0312baa0 fffff880`0bd2bae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 16:25:06.733 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:44.590
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`050f4eb8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e3860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 16:18:50.857 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:35:46.075
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0789b9b8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e4860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 14:42:26.778 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:43.619
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bckd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bckd.sys
Probably caused by : tdx.sys ( tdx!TdxTdiDispatchCreate+3f6 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_uTorrent.exe_VRF_tdx!TdxTdiDispatchCreate+3f6
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`059316a8 00000000`000002c0 fffffa80`039fc860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 12:16:45.688 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:23.906
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04a4bbb8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e3860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 12:13:47.862 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:22.079
Probably caused by : BS_DEF.sys ( BS_DEF+2298 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  IKernel.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_BS_DEF+2298
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0a39a298 fffff880`0bb46f40 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 11:40:54.565 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:50.783
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`069eacb8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e5860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 11:34:26.559 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:15.776
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bckd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bckd.sys
Probably caused by : bckd.sys ( bckd+8a3b )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_uTorrent.exe_VRF_bckd+8a3b
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04cbeac0 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039fc860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Dec  1 11:18:12.584 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:33:27.801
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04d0d738 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039ed860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 30 19:08:02.700 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:59.557
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0459aeb8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e3860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 30 18:57:29.938 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:09:58.156
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x76_System_VRF_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 00000076
Arguments 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`087bf1b8 00000000`00000040 fffffa80`039e3860
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 30 15:46:59.857 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:13:22.075
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_VRF_nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+7c
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`0313baa0 fffff880`0b8f8ae0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 25 07:46:08.626 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:26:07.483
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmpag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmpag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmpag.sys ( atikmpag+78b8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x116
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x116_VRF_IMAGE_atikmpag.sys
Bugcheck code 00000116
Arguments fffffa80`04c2e4e0 fffff880`08e078b8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 24 05:11:19.454 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:16:44.671
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012f50f 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 23 19:10:28.131 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:17.348
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdrom.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dtsoftbus01.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dtsoftbus01.sys
Probably caused by : dtsoftbus01.sys ( dtsoftbus01+1300 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_23e
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_23e_VRF_dtsoftbus01+1300
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 00000000`0000023e fffff880`01401300 fffff980`1033aea0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 23 17:34:44.514 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:18:06.731
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012f2d0 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 16:34:28.135 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:36:14.993
Probably caused by : tdx.sys ( tdx!TdxCreateControlChannel+a9 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_tdx!TdxCreateControlChannel+a9
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`01037bd9 fffff880`04dfbb20 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 13:57:39.212 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:33.069
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012cd7d 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 13:54:28.275 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:11.132
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bckd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bckd.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+175b6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+175b6
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012ccf3 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 13:49:21.282 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:14:39.500
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012eaeb 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 11:40:26.713 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.930
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for cdrom.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for GEARAspiWDM.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dtsoftbus01.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dtsoftbus01.sys
Probably caused by : dtsoftbus01.sys ( dtsoftbus01+1308 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc9_23e
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc9_23e_VRF_dtsoftbus01+1308
Bugcheck code 000000C9
Arguments 00000000`0000023e fffff880`01601308 fffff980`10528ea0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 10:57:25.249 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:01.467
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012cd6c 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 10:55:25.941 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:04.158
Probably caused by : tdx.sys ( tdx!TdxCreateControlChannel+a9 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_tdx!TdxCreateControlChannel+a9
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`01012bd9 fffff880`07ea5b20 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Nov 19 10:53:47.702 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:02.920
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012f90c 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 18 15:43:18.197 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:10.415
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012cea1 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 18 15:40:35.558 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:54:52.775
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012f983 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 17 18:11:54.873 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:06.091
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012be09 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Nov 17 17:50:15.525 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:16:03.743
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`00000c49 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 16 17:14:00.068 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:10.286
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for bckd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for bckd.sys
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+175b6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+175b6
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012c279 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 16 17:10:14.585 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:20:24.802
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0001bc12 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Nov 16 05:33:01.188 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:28:21.405
Probably caused by : tdx.sys ( tdx!TdxCreateControlChannel+a9 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  uTorrent.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_tdx!TdxCreateControlChannel+a9
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`011bcbd9 fffff880`0a8c0b20 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 15 10:11:41.411 2011 (GMT+13)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:39.628
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Probably caused by : tcpip.sys ( tcpip+454a0 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_7_tcpip+454a0
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000007 00000000`0012f661 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = 3406   
BiosReleaseDate = 08/20/2010
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``[/font]


----------



## Ravenclaw

*Re: Network card or network driver causing BSOD*

I actually had removed K9 web filter previously because i got a few crashes(system service exception) bsod that when analyzed with windbg came up with bckd.sys being the problem which is a k9 driver, i reinstalled actually so i could send a memory dump to k9 support to see if they could fix it and havent uninstalled. Also i know norton isn't the cause of the tcpip.sys error, because it was erroring like that before i even installed norton safetyminder, ill uninstall both and see if there is any improvement though


----------



## Ravenclaw

*Re: Network card or network driver causing BSOD*

So far so good, i uninstalled k9 and norton and havent had any crashes because of them, i also had the driver 1.0018 installed and tried the newest off asus which didn't help either. I installed 1.0.0.22 Atheros L1E driver for windows 7 64 bit off a unofficial atheros driver site ATHEROS Network drivers for Windows
and so far everything is going well, havent had a crash since i installed it and havent had any the following day either.


----------



## reventon

*Re: Network card or network driver causing BSOD*

That's good to hear. Let us know in a week if you have had no further issues.


----------



## Ravenclaw

*Re: Network card or network driver causing BSOD*

Well i can happily say i haven't had a single bluescreen since i installed version 1.0.0.22. Idk why the only one that works properly is from a unofficial czech site but yeah its fixed.


----------

